# Cubs blacked out today



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

In their infinite wisdom Fox had decided that I should watch the Rangers/Twins game today rather than the Cubs/Cardinals. I absolutely hate Fox and will be mowing the lawn instead. Isn't it time to let customers choose what team they want to watch? Do they need to charge more for EI before they will allow Saturday games into the mix? Why can't Fox at least offer the alternate games on one of their secondary channels? How does any of this help MLB?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I live in the Cardinals secondary Market which is Memphis. Their Minor League team the Redbirds are in this city. We WERE supposed to get Cubs @ Cardinals today on FOX but instead they kept us watching the Angels and Yankees Game. I just noticed that the St. Louis game has started but instead we're STUCK watching the Yankees and Angels Game. WAY TO GO FOX. I also want the FOX games to be included in the MLB Extra Innings package, but they continue to shut us fans out. DAMN YOU FOX.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Chalk Up Another FOX Saturday Baseball day where the Yankees are shoved down my throat. I am TIRED of FOX Doing This Every Damn Year!


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Msguy said:


> I live in the Cardinals secondary Market which is Memphis. Their Minor League team the Redbirds are in this city. We WERE supposed to get Cubs @ Cardinals today on FOX but instead they kept us watching the Angels and Yankees Game. I just noticed that the St. Louis game has started but instead we're STUCK watching the Yankees and Angels Game. WAY TO GO FOX. I also want the FOX games to be included in the MLB Extra Innings package, but they continue to shut us fans out. DAMN YOU FOX.


Here in the Fort Wayne Indiana market they switched us to Cubs-Cardinals when it started. Thought it was doable because of the early start and no network programming until Nascar at 7 PM.


----------

